# Playing CDs



## maxrussell (Jul 19, 2009)

Outside of the handbook, please could someone point me at a decent set of links to getting CDs to actually play music.

I've got KScD pointing at acd0 and I can play the disc, but no sound.

I'd be surprised if it was the wee wire from the drive, as this was previously a Ubuntu box which played CDs straight out. (Unless Ubuntu was doing something clever to play CDs?)


```
max@~: cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/1r:1v channels duplex default)


max@~: pciconf -lv
none0@pci0:0:0:0:       class=0x050000 card=0x02f11849 chip=0x02f110de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'C51 Host Bridge'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
none1@pci0:0:0:1:       class=0x050000 card=0x02fa1849 chip=0x02fa10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'C51 Memory Controller 0'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
none2@pci0:0:0:2:       class=0x050000 card=0x02fe1849 chip=0x02fe10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'C51 Memory Controller 1'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
none3@pci0:0:0:3:       class=0x050000 card=0x02f81849 chip=0x02f810de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'C51 Memory Controller 5'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
none4@pci0:0:0:4:       class=0x050000 card=0x02f91849 chip=0x02f910de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'C51 Memory Controller 4'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
none5@pci0:0:0:5:       class=0x050000 card=0x02ff1849 chip=0x02ff10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'C51 Host Bridge'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
none6@pci0:0:0:6:       class=0x050000 card=0x027f1849 chip=0x027f10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'C51 Memory Controller 3'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
none7@pci0:0:0:7:       class=0x050000 card=0x027e1849 chip=0x027e10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'C51 Memory Controller 2'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
pcib1@pci0:0:3:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x000010de chip=0x02fd10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'C51 PCIe Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:4:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x000010de chip=0x02fb10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'C51 PCIe Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none8@pci0:0:9:0:       class=0x050000 card=0x02701849 chip=0x027010de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'MCP51 Host Bridge'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
isab0@pci0:0:10:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x02611849 chip=0x026110de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'MCP51 LPC Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
none9@pci0:0:10:1:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x02641849 chip=0x026410de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'NVIDIA SMB Bus Controller NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
ohci0@pci0:0:11:0:      class=0x0c0310 card=0x026d1849 chip=0x026d10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'MCP51 USB Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:11:1:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x026e1849 chip=0x026e10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'MCP51 USB Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
atapci0@pci0:0:13:0:    class=0x01018a card=0x02651849 chip=0x026510de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'MCP51 Parallel ATA Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
atapci1@pci0:0:14:0:    class=0x010185 card=0x02661849 chip=0x026610de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'MCP51 Serial ATA Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
pcib3@pci0:0:16:0:      class=0x060401 card=0x00000000 chip=0x026f10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'MCP51 PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
hdac0@pci0:0:16:1:      class=0x040300 card=0x08881849 chip=0x026c10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'MCP51 High Definition Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
nfe0@pci0:0:20:0:       class=0x068000 card=0x02691849 chip=0x026910de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'MCP51 Network Bus Enumerator'
    class      = bridge
hostb0@pci0:0:24:0:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11001022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(K8) Athlon 64/Opteron HyperTransport Technology Configuration'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb1@pci0:0:24:1:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11011022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(K8) Athlon 64/Opteron Address Map'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:24:2:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(K8) Athlon 64/Opteron DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:24:3:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11031022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = '(K8) Athlon 64/Opteron Miscellaneous Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:2:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x040210de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'GeForce 8600 GT'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

P.S - I've been asking the same question on Daemonforums, but usage seems to have dropped off... Is everyone on here now?


----------



## phoenix (Jul 19, 2009)

If the CD player is configured normally for playing analog audio (plays the CD like an audio CD), then you need that little wire that goes from the CD-ROM to the soundcard connected.  The audio data is just dumped to the soundcard for output.

If the CD player software can be configured to use digital audio extraction (reads the CD as a data CD and converts the data to audio output), then you don't need that little wire connected.  The data goes down the IDE/SATA bus, gets processed by the audio program, and then output via the soundcard.


----------

